# Low Tech 29 Gallon of Amazing Unamazement



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my first journal attempt on my 29 gallon. I had this tank for around 5 years, but I am starting fresh. Being a 17 year old and having a minimum wage job, money is a little tight for me, so no high tech for me. 

*Update* 3/6/12
*Equipment:* Coralife Aqualight Power Compact, Hydor Theo Heater, Aqueon 20 Power Filter(sometimes used), Eheim 2213, and Hydor Koralia Nano
*Substrate: *Eco-Complete
*Fertilizer:* Flourish, Flourish K, Flourish Root Tabs, and DIY CO2
*Inhabitants:* 10x Harlequin Rasporas, 2x Gold Barbs, 2x Black Skirt Tetras, 2x Common Hatchet Fish, 2x Bolivian Ram, 1x Albino Bristlenose Pleco, 4x Amano Shrimp,2x Nerites, and a WHOLE LOT OF MTS :hihi:
*Plants: *Crypt Wendtii, Crypt Spiralis, Crypt Blassii, Nesaea, Rotala Indica, Ludwigia Repens, Mayaca, Hygrophila Compact, Dwarf Sag, Wisteria, Ozelot Swords, Bocopa Caroliniana, Tiger Lotus, Italian Val.

Most recent pic (3/27/12)









Please ignore the crappy quality of these pics :wink:








Front View









Angular View









Another Angular View

I'm just going to let the plants grow and fill in and see what to do next. May go down to ThatPetPlace and see what plants they have.

Comments and criticism appreciated


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Nothing? No suggestions on re-scaping or anything? Either my tank is perfect beyond belief or its just that horrendous.


----------



## Lutra (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome, LetThereBeFish! I think the knowledgeable folks may be asleep right now. They'll show up soon, don't worry -- the title of your tank journal will get somebody's attention. (It got mine, but I'm such a newbie that doesn't help you much.) 

The tank looks nice. You said it's been running for five years. Can you give some info on how long the different components have been in?

Edit: No, wait. You said you had the tank. Does that mean all the plants, fish, etc. went in recently? How recently?


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Lutra, you can call me steve. Its saves on the typing . I guess people are still asleep haha. Didn't think of that. 

I guess I should explain the situation more clearly.

06-08
*Equipment:* Everything that came with one of those cheap walmart aquarium kits except for the Aqueon 20 powerfilter.
*Substrate* Plain Gravel
*Inhabitants:* 3xBlackskirt Tetras, 3xGold Barbs 2xAustralian Rainbowfish, 1x Opaline Gourami
*Plants:* Moneywort, Java Fern, and Fakes









Then I decided to get a little more "natural". I ditched the lava rocks and replaced them with river rock and driftwood. The moneywort and java fern, which perished from my noob knowledge on plants, were taken out and replaced with some type of anubias. Then BBA took over and made the tank a mess.

08-09
*Equipment:* Aqueon powerfilter, Hydor Theo heater, lighting that came with the kit.
*Substrate* Plain Gravel
*Inhabitants:* 3xBlackskirt Tetras, 2xGold Barbs 2xAustralian Rainbowfish, 1x Opaline Gourami, 1x Bolivian Ram(which didn't last long)
*Plants:* Anubias and Fakes









There is a huge gap of progress during this time. But 2 years ago I got a Coralife Aqualight power compact for my birthday, and then a Eheim 2213 last year. I also bought some eco-complete and mixed it with the gravel. This was the first real attempt to grow plants. Sadly one of my rainbowfish and opaline gourami died during this time from some strange ulcers. 

09-10
*Equipment:* Aqueon powerfilter, Eheim 2213, Hydor Theo heater, Coralife Aqualight power compact, Hydor Koralia Nano
*Substrate* Plain Gravel and Eco-Complete
*Inhabitants:* 6x Harlequin Rasporas, 2xBlackskirt Tetras, 2xGold Barbs 1xAustralian Rainbowfish, 1x Dwarf Gourami, 4x Cherry Barbs, 2x Amano Shrimp, 2x Nerites *Plants:* Rotala Indica, Ludwigia Repens, Hygro Compact, Crypt Wendtii, Wisteria, Bocopa, Dwarf Sag, Tiger Lotus









And here it is during 10-11









And now that how I ended up here. I recently just replaced the gravel mix with just eco-complete, so thats why some of the plants are melting and such. I thinking of adding some cories and a showcase fish (not sure what though). May take fish out and put some in, not sure right now.









Enjoy


----------



## Lutra (Sep 30, 2011)

Ah. Now I have a better idea of the tank, thanks. Steve. My only contribution is aesthetic -- I like the foreground rocks better off to one side or the other. If it were me doing it, I'd probably put the rocks on the side where the plants were lower-growing, to balance the "weight" of the composition. Your plants look like they've been growing very well for you; I'm envious!


----------



## Lutra (Sep 30, 2011)

Having said that, bear in mind that just because I happen to like arrangements of that style doesn't mean they're better, or "right," or anything like that. You should arrange everything in the way that you like best, since you're the one looking at it all the time! It's a beautiful tank no matter what, something you can be proud of.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

MINI UPDATE! It's not much, but I did a little rearranging here and there. More suggestions and ideas are welcomed. 

















Pic of my bristlenose pleco ....and nerite eggs


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

i would suggest getting the rainbows out of the tank if you already havent. they need atleast a 48 in tank to swim in....if you wanted to stk with rainbows i would go with some of the blue eyed rainbows which are smaller. nice tank thought


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

frenchymasters said:


> i would suggest getting the rainbows out of the tank if you already havent. they need atleast a 48 in tank to swim in....if you wanted to stk with rainbows i would go with some of the blue eyed rainbows which are smaller. nice tank thought


Oh don't worry. The rainbows have been gone for a while.


----------



## matty26 (Feb 25, 2011)

I really like your 9-10 scape!


----------



## Lutra (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi again, Steve. That's a cute little pleco, I like him/her. I see you've played with the rocks -- I feel guilty! (Power corrupts....) It looks good, though. I rearrange things all the time myself, I get bored otherwise. Plus there's that overwhelming urge to get it just a little better.

There's a plant in the back, 3/4 of the way to the right that I keep wondering about: straight up growth, strong alternate leaf pattern. What is that? I really like it.

BTW: Have you seen there's a really good DIY section here, with some ingenious ideas on how to do a lot with very little money? Money's a problem for a lot of us these days, if you're interested in going higher tech you might want to check it out.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

*Low Tech 29 Gallon of Amazing Unamazement *Update 12/9**

*UPDATE*
The scape wasn't looking so good in my view, so I rearranged most of the plants. Now I have more room in the left side for the future. All the specs are the same, except I now have some fissidens fontanus growing on the driftwood. Enjoy! 














































Im also planning on buying some driftwood and maybe some rocks soon from www.driftwoodstore.com. 

This is what I had in mind.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Lutra said:


> There's a plant in the back, 3/4 of the way to the right that I keep wondering about: straight up growth, strong alternate leaf pattern. What is that? I really like it.


Thats Bacopa. Really easy plant to grow in my opinion.


----------



## Lutra (Sep 30, 2011)

I like the rocks and driftwood you're thinking about. It will be interesting to see how you work them into your aquascape.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

hey steve i'm totally impressed by your setup.  keep me posted dude!





---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.764239,-73.743039
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

OK. For a "noob" you have a pretty good handle on things. I would say you left the noob stage as soon as you did your research and started making adjustments to help the plants and fish flourish. Just one man's opinion though.:icon_wink

I am liking this tank. Very clean, simple, and natural looking. I am not a big proponent of the ADA style tanks. While they are works of art, they don't look natural to me, and that irritates me. Lol. Again, just one man's opinion. The driftwood you are looking at is a pretty good choice. I would suggest putting some moss on parts of it and maybe hiding a bit in the taller plants. It would keep up with the naturalistic look of your tank.

Keep up the good work man. You are on the right track.

Oh, a few questions. I am not sure if you covered this, but are you using CO2 at all or dosing ferts?


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks!! Haha, I may no longer be a total noob, but I still have a little bit of noobatude still in me . And about the co2; there isn't any besides from the fish. Though I might add in some DIY co2 in the future.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Thanks!! Haha, I may no longer be a total noob, but I still have a little bit of noobatude still in me . And about the co2; there isn't any besides from the fish. Though I might add in some DIY co2 in the future.


Lol. Noobatude. I think we all have that from time to time.:hihi:

DIY CO2 can get you a long way. I am running it on 2 tanks right now (took it off the shrimp tank as I am probably the only person in history to gas cherries with a yeast reactor) but it is still rockin on the other two. What are you going to do about ferts? Fish poop?


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

I did have diy co2 before, you could probably tell from my earlier 9-10 pic with the tiny tube connected to the koralia aka co2 diffuser. The only issue I had was that it seemed like it wasn't producing enough bubbles, like 1bp5s. pretty sure if it was because of the yeast to sugar ratio.

Oh, and I currently dose florish once or twice a week along with some root tabs...Though fish poop is a major factor in this tank.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> I did have diy co2 before, you could probably tell from my earlier 9-10 pic with the tiny tube connected to the koralia aka co2 diffuser. The only issue I had was that it seemed like it wasn't producing enough bubbles, like 1bp5s. pretty sure if it was because of the yeast to sugar ratio.
> 
> Oh, and I currently dose florish once or twice a week along with some root tabs...Though fish poop is a major factor in this tank.


For the yeast reactor, you may want to try a 2 bottle setup. 2 bottles of mixture and one small bottle as a bubble counter. I run that on my 10 and my 20 and it gives me about 1bps. I usually change both bottles out once a week 3 to 4 days apart.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> For the yeast reactor, you may want to try a 2 bottle setup. 2 bottles of mixture and one small bottle as a bubble counter. I run that on my 10 and my 20 and it gives me about 1bps. I usually change both bottles out once a week 3 to 4 days apart.


Thanks for the advice!roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Thanks for the advice!roud:


No problem.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

So today I hooked up some diy co2 ( will probably add a 2nd bottle later this week). All the plants are doing well, apart from the minor crypt melt. The fissidens is also browning a bit, which is I believe is because its wild caught and is adjusting to the water temp, etc. Fish are happy and all that kind of jazz. :hihi:

Now I have a question on stocking. I want to add some more fish, either a small school of threadfins, 1 or 2 dwarf gouramis, or add more of the current fish I have. I wondering what your opinions are on what I should add to this tank, or maybe my stock limit is already filled.

BTW, this is my current fish list - 6x Harlequin rasporas, 4x Cherry barbs, 2x Gold barbs, 2x Black skirt tetras, 2x Emperor tetras,and 1x Bristlenose pleco.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> So today I hooked up some diy co2 ( will probably add a 2nd bottle later this week). All the plants are doing well, apart from the minor crypt melt. The fissidens is also browning a bit, which is I believe is because its wild caught and is adjusting to the water temp, etc. Fish are happy and all that kind of jazz. :hihi:
> 
> Now I have a question on stocking. I want to add some more fish, either a small school of threadfins, 1 or 2 dwarf gouramis, or add more of the current fish I have. I wondering what your opinions are on what I should add to this tank, or maybe my stock limit is already filled.
> 
> BTW, this is my current fish list - 6x Harlequin rasporas, 4x Cherry barbs, 2x Gold barbs, 2x Black skirt tetras, 2x Emperor tetras,and 1x Bristlenose pleco.


Depends, does everyone get along? Is there enough tank space for them? Is there enough filtration? Those are all factors in this. 29 gallons is a decent amount of space. I think you could put a few more Tetras in there as long as they are small. Or you can add more rasboras. It is up to you really.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Depends, does everyone get along? Is there enough tank space for them? Is there enough filtration? Those are all factors in this. 29 gallons is a decent amount of space. I think you could put a few more Tetras in there as long as they are small. Or you can add more rasboras. It is up to you really.


Everyone gets along great, though the emperors sometime have territorial disputes. I have an aqueon 20 powerfilter and an eheim 2213, so I believe I have good amount of filtration. So if I were to add more black skirts, emperors, rasboras, or even a school of threadfin rainbows, how many should I add? Im horrible when It comes to stocking a tank with fish.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Everyone gets along great, though the emperors sometime have territorial disputes. I have an aqueon 20 powerfilter and an eheim 2213, so I believe I have good amount of filtration. So if I were to add more black skirts, emperors, rasboras, or even a school of threadfin rainbows, how many should I add? Im horrible when It comes to stocking a tank with fish.


I would say stick with what you have if you want to add more. If you want rainbows, maybe go down to one type of Tetra and Barb.

Don't barbs nibble on plants?


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

I shall stick to your advice and stick with what I have, seeing that the tank would look like a fish smorgasbord. :hihi: And my barbs seem to ignore the plants.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> I shall stick to your advice and stick with what I have, seeing that the tank would look like a fish smorgasbord. :hihi: And my barbs seem to ignore the plants.


I would say if anything, maybe make the tetra schools a bit bigger if you really want to buy some fish.

Maybe it was Tiger Barbs that did that.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Made another diy co2 reactor...generator...thingamabob. So now there are 2. I also took a trip to petco to get some stuff for the co2 maker and saw some cardamine lyrata, vals,( which I never see at my petco) and some healthy looking java fern. They had a buy 2 get 1 free, so I couldn't resist. Noticed that my lotus seems to be still melting for some odd reason, so I popped a florish tab under it to see if that helps. Enjoy!! :icon_smil

I also have a question on co2. How long will it take for the co2 to make a difference in the growth of the plants? If thats even possible to answer.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Made another diy co2 reactor...generator...thingamabob. So now there are 2. I also took a trip to petco to get some stuff for the co2 maker and saw some cardamine lyrata, vals,( which I never see at my petco) and some healthy looking java fern. They had a buy 2 get 1 free, so I couldn't resist. Noticed that my lotus seems to be still melting for some odd reason, so I popped a florish tab under it to see if that helps. Enjoy!! :icon_smil
> 
> I also have a question on co2. How long will it take for the co2 to make a difference in the growth of the plants? If thats even possible to answer.


You should notice it fairly quickly. Especially if you keep up the the CO2.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking pretty nice! Now it's time to let it grow in, and start working on pruning techniques with the stems as they grow.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> Looking pretty nice! Now it's time to let it grow in, and start working on pruning techniques with the stems as they grow.


Thanks for the kind words laura. Now I have to go through the ever so loved torment of waiting for the plants to actually grow.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Today I noticed my emperor tetras were stressing out the other fish with there constant bickering. Sadly, Im probably going to be taking them out soon (they are my fav fish).  Now I think I want to redo the fish list and make a SE Asia themed tank (fish wise), besides the bristlenose which I think is doing fine in the tank.

This is what fish I plan to have:
8x Harlequin Raspora
6x Threadfin Rainbowfish
2-4x Gold Barb
1x SAE
1x Bristlenose Pleco
2x Peacock Gudgeon ( hopefully!) or Dwarf Gourami

Im not sure if I should keep the cherry barbs. Im thinking there would be too many fish if I keep them. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah unfortunately a 29gal is on the small side for Emperors. They're a bit better behaved when they are in bigger tanks where they can be kept in bigger schools. Not quite as territorial.

I don't know that I'd mix Threadfins with Barbs. I think the barbs would be too boisterous and likely nip at the threadfins. What about some Ember tetras instead? Similar overall shape and color, just much smaller and more peaceful.

You're getting awfully heavy on the bioload with both an SAE and a BNP. I'd probably pick one and go with a few Amano shrimp instead of the other.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

hey steve!
sweet tank!
your plants seem very healthy.
im 17 too, is this your only tank?
if so that pretty impresive i have kept fish for little over a year now and have 2 2foot tanks my riperium and a fry tank!
the rocks and driftwood that you were thinking about look great!
cherry barb probably would be a good mix with thread fins and gourami as in my experience they finn nip.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

plecostomouse said:


> hey steve!
> sweet tank!
> your plants seem very healthy.
> im 17 too, is this your only tank?
> ...


Hi plecostomouse! Yeah its my only tank sadly haha. Well, I do have a pond, but yeah, only one tank. And I have funny aka bad news about that driftwood. Someone else got to the goods before me, so now I have to wait for the next ideal piece. :/ 

Im terrible when it comes to picking fish that "complement" each other, so Im open to suggestions. All I know is that I want to keep the two gold barbs (which have spawn numerous times and have grown on me) and the bristlenose pleco. I also want to keep the two black skirts (which actually dont fin nip at all), only because they have been in the tank since the beginning, and I dont think I could have the heart and get rid of them. :angel:In my case, I might aswell have a mix biotop community, so im open to suggestions...ANY SUGGESTIONS!! :help:


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Hi plecostomouse! Yeah its my only tank sadly haha. Well, I do have a pond, but yeah, only one tank. And I have funny aka bad news about that driftwood. Someone else got to the goods before me, so now I have to wait for the next ideal piece. :/
> 
> Im terrible when it comes to picking fish that "complement" each other, so Im open to suggestions. All I know is that I want to keep the two gold barbs (which have spawn numerous times and have grown on me) and the bristlenose pleco. I also want to keep the two black skirts (which actually dont fin nip at all), only because they have been in the tank since the beginning, and I dont think I could have the heart and get rid of them. :angel:In my case, I might aswell have a mix biotop community, so im open to suggestions...ANY SUGGESTIONS!! :help:


if you like the gold barbs so much, why not get a large school of them? fish always look better in higher numbers


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

plecostomouse said:


> if you like the gold barbs so much, why not get a large school of them? fish always look better in higher numbers


+1 roud:


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

plecostomouse said:


> if you like the gold barbs so much, why not get a large school of them? fish always look better in higher numbers



Thanks for the suggestion. 

So new idea:
8x Harlequin Rasporas
5x Gold Barb
1x Bristlenose
2x Black Skirts
5x Leopard Cories
2x Dwarf Gouramis or Bolivian Rams

Well thats what I came up with. I think it could work.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> So new idea:
> 8x Harlequin Rasporas
> ...


if i where you i would get more black skirts, tetra usually do bets in large groups, my cardinals are super active now that i have increased the school size to 10. maybe ditch the rosporas and get more black skirts.

also when selecting fish think of where they swim in the water, you fish list is a good example, cories bns rams and golden barbs tend to be close to the bottom, not sure about black skirts, best effect is when the whole water column is occupied, try danios or something to get a fish that lives close to the surface, or hatchet fish.

get some pics up when you do have new fish!


----------



## kcsport (Sep 10, 2008)

Great looking tank! How do you like the Coralife Aqualight fixture? I am looking at it myself but hopig its enough light for my 26gal Bowfront. Thanks!


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

plecostomouse said:


> if i where you i would get more black skirts, tetra usually do bets in large groups, my cardinals are super active now that i have increased the school size to 10. maybe ditch the rosporas and get more black skirts.
> 
> also when selecting fish think of where they swim in the water, you fish list is a good example, cories bns rams and golden barbs tend to be close to the bottom, not sure about black skirts, best effect is when the whole water column is occupied, try danios or something to get a fish that lives close to the surface, or hatchet fish.
> 
> get some pics up when you do have new fish!


 
If I must get rid of the gold barbs (later on), I could have more liberty on what to put in this tank. Im not sure If I want to get more black skirts, im still debating on that. I know that bloodfin tetras are pretty tight schoolers, so I might replace the harlequin with them.

So how about this:
7x Bloodfin Tetras
5x Hatchetfish sp.
5x Leopard Cories
2x Black Skirt Tetras
2x Bolivian Rams
1x BNP
2x Gold Barb (until I know what to do with them)

In the end, I would like it to be:
7x Bloodfin Tetras
5x Hatchetfish sp.
5x Leopard Cories
2x Bolivian Ram 
1x BNP



kcsport said:


> Great looking tank! How do you like the Coralife Aqualight fixture? I am looking at it myself but hopig its enough light for my 26gal Bowfront. Thanks!


Thanks! :biggrin: Yeah the Coralife fixture is doing wondors for my tank. Plus the bulb's quality seems to last longer than standard flourescent.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

LetThereBeFish said:


> In the end, I would like it to be:
> 7x Bloodfin Tetras
> 5x Hatchetfish sp.
> 5x Leopard Cories
> ...



that list looks awesome!


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

plecostomouse said:


> that list looks awesome!


Woot! Now were getting somewhere! :hihi:

Next week, hopefully the list will be:
6x Harlequin Rasporas
2x Gold Barb
2x Black Skirt Tetras
1x BNP
5x Leopard Cories or Hatchetfish sp. or both :biggrin:


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

*UPDATE!!*
Last week I took out the emperor tetras and now I replaced them with a pair of bolivian rams. :biggrin:I didn't have good luck with them in the way past, but hopefully they will make the acclimation period this time. So far so good. In other news, I think I will be taking out the cherry barbs sooner than I thought. The one male is in breeding season over-drive and is terrorizing all the barbs and rasporas ( all which are in the cyprinidae family, hmmmmm). So after the holidays, those cherries are out!

*Equipment:* Coralife Power Compact, Aqueon Power Filter, Eheim 2213, Hydor Theo, Hydor Koralia.
*Substrate:* Eco Complete
*Ferts:* Flourish, Flourish Root Tabs, and DIY Co2
*Inhabitants:* 6x Harlequin Rasporas, 4x Cherry Barbs, 2x Gold Barbs, 2x Black Skirt Tetras, 2x Bolivian Rams, 4x Amano Shrimp, 2x Nerites
*Plants:*Bacopa sp, Ludwigia Repens, Ludwigia Palustris, Rotala Indica, Nesaea, Crypt Wendtii, Crypt Spiralis, Jungle Val, Cardamine Lyrata, Dwarf Sag, Hygrophila Compact, Wisteria, Tiger Lotus, and Melon Sword or Ozelot Sword.









Notice how all the fish are staying in the left side of the tank, while the lone cherry barb stays to the right of the tank.









Ram looking a little stress. Colors should come out soon.









BNP! Man I love this guy:biggrin:


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Here are some pics from tonight. In just three days, the plants have noticeably grown. The lotus grew a couple of centimeters in just one day (thank you root tabs :hihi. The melon swords ( which I now think are ozelot swords) are starting to produce some really nice looking leaves. On a fish related note, the rams are starting to adjust well with the tank. They seem to be spending time together most of the day. I'm not sure if they are a pair, but who knows. I did witness some lip-locking once, but I dont know what that means. Also, I want you guys opinion on what to feed these rams. They are kinda of picky and are not accepting the flakes (suck them in and then spit them out.) They seem to not be fans of freeze dried brine shrimp either. They do seem to be liking the algae wafers, but I know they need a little "meat" in their diet, so I would appreciate some info on what to feed these guys.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tank looks good man. For the rams, try some frozen food. Probably bloodworms. I have yet to see a fish that will turn those down.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Tank looks good man. For the rams, try some frozen food. Probably bloodworms. I have yet to see a fish that will turn those down.


Thanks! I heard that they like bloodworms. Just wasn’t quite sure.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Thanks! I heard that they like bloodworms. Just wasn’t quite sure.


If not, there are a plethora of other foods you can try too. I will see what I can dig up over the next few days for you.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

i love ur tank... keep up the great work! happy holidays! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Time for an update!!:biggrin:
Nothing has change much, except for the plant growth. The once suffering runt of a lotus is now growing rapidly, now with two half-dollar sized leaves and more coming. I'm now positive that the melon sworld is an ozelot. So all and all, the plants are doing super. Though i'm a little concerned about the ludwigia palustris. Its not dying, but it seems to have stopped growing. Its been more than a week and I see no difference. Its not showing any nutrient deficiencies, so i'm a little confuzzled. I still didn't get any hatchet fish yet. I will get around to it.....EVENTUALLY!! Its just going to be the biggest pain in the butt to get those cherry barbs out!:icon_evil

*Equipment:*Eheim 2213, Coralife Aqualight 65w, Hydor Theo Heater, Hydor Koralia
*Substate:*Eco-Complete
*Ferts:*Flourish, Flourish Root Tabs, DIY Co2
*Inhabitants:*6x Harlequin Rasporas, 4x Cherry Barbs, 2x Gold Barbs, 2x Black Skirts Tetras, 2x Bolivian Rams, 1x BNP, 4x Amano Shrimp, 2x Nerites
*Plants:*Hygrophila Compact, Nesaea, Bocopa, Ludwigia Repens, Ludwigia Palustis, Crypt Wendtii, Crypt Spiralis, Ozelot Sword, Vals, Dwarf Sag, Rotala Indica, Wisteria, Tiger Lotus, Java Fern, Fissidens

Tank Shot









Still not sure if the rams are a pair. 

Male?









Female or submissive male?









My gold barb love couple :wink:


















Ahhhh shrimp molt!









Enjoy!!!:icon_smil


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

I would really like to know whats wrong with the ludwigia palustris.. and if you guys can tell what sex my rams are.:help:


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

New fav fish in this tank 









Here is a better pic of the palustris. Like I said, its not dying, but its not growing. I have no clue whats wrong with it.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

*Low Tech 29 Gallon of Amazing Unamazement *Update 1/10*

Well I did a trim today, and hopefully I didn't butcher the plants too badly. I also move some plants in the process. I divided the hygrophila compact, putting them in both corners. Ludwigia Palustris is still not growing at all. Otherwise, the plants are doing pretty well. Fish wise, I finally took out the cherry barbs and will soon replace them with (hopefully) marble hatchetfish. The rams are doing well. I now think that I do have a male(breeding tybe is thin and angled) and a female(breeding tube is broader). I have a question. Is it normal for a male to occasionally peck at the female? Its not stressing the female or anything. 

This Saturday I'll be heading to thatfishplace to get some plants, supplies, and maybe some dwarf cories.:biggrin: I never got fish from there and never from such distances (about 1 1/2 hours). Will putting them in one of those foam picnic coolers work? 

Here are some pics! Enjoy 












I notice that some of the hygrophila compact's leaves have holes in them. What deficiency is this?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tank looks good man. Keep it up.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I love your fish


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah I love ThatFishPlace.:biggrin: I got a whole lot of stuff there and they had great sales on fish and plants. I got some more vals, a. crispus, crypt blassii, and some mayaca. They had pygmy cories, but they were soooo tiny(instant fish food), so instead I bought 4 schwartz cories. I also finally bought a new bulb, a coralife 1600k/colormax, since I have never changed it since I bought the light fixture(2010!). I'm really diggin the layout of my tank dispite the slight collectoritis:wink:, and I can't wait for the plants fill in. 


*Equipment:*Aqueon Power Filter, Eheim 2213, Hydor Theo Heater, Hydor Koralia
*Substrate:*Eco-Complete
*Ferts:*Flourish, Flourish Potassium, Flourish Root-Tabs, DIY CO2
*Plants:*Italian Val, A.Crispus, Mayaca, Crypt Wendtii, Crypt Spiralis, Crypt Blassii, Java Fern, Ozelot Sword, L.Palustris,L.Repens, Bocopa, Hygro Compact, Dwarf Sag, Nesaea, Lotus, Fissidens
*Inhabitants:*7x Harlequin Raspora, 4x Schwartz Cory, 2x Black Skirt Tetra, 2x Bolivian Ram, 2x Gold Barb, 4x Amano Shrimp, 2x Nerite, 1x BNP, 10k MTS

Here are some pics! Enjoy!....Comments are appreciated.



















Schwartz Cories!!!









Male Ram's fins are starting to show some nice blue. Pic doesn't give it justice.


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

very nice tank. i love seeing 29's, especially since i have one lol.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

daverock1337 said:


> very nice tank. i love seeing 29's, especially since i have one lol.


Thanks dave! Aren't 29 gallons grand! :biggrin:


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Not really an update, but my fish were acting very photogenic, so I snapped a few pics. Enjoy! 

Amano shrimp with really blue legs!









Harlequin school









BNP









Black Skirt Tetras. Senor couple.:biggrin:









Double Date! :hihi:



















Hello!


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

*Another update that I forgot to update* Sad news, I lost two of my schwartz cories to mouth rot. Luckily, the other two are just fine. If I buy three pepper/bronze cories, will the schwartz school with them? I would replace them with more schwartzs, but I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Full tank 









Left side









Right side









Middle









Im thinking of getting some type of floating plant, since I do plan to get a small school of hatchets. Either pennywort or frogbit. I really dont know yet. Opinions?

Also, some of the hygro compact leaves are wrinkling up. Is that a sign of micro deficiency?


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

lookin good bro. thise crypts look happy. can you get a closeup of your hygro? mine were melting until i threw some K in there, i hear their favorite nutrient 



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

oh i like pennywort as a floater... 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tank looks good man. Now, just let it grow.:icon_smil


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

matty26 said:


> I really like your 9-10 scape!


 
I agree! Looks good now too.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

thefisherman said:


> lookin good bro. thise crypts look happy. can you get a closeup of your hygro? mine were melting until i threw some K in there, i hear their favorite nutrient


Thanks man! You can kind of tell the wrinklage on the hygro in the right side pic. I've been dosing K for about two weeks and have a root tab under there, so there may be something else going on.






thefisherman said:


> oh i like pennywort as a floater...


Yeah I was thinking more on the pennywort. Now lets see if I can get my hands on some.




cableguy69846 said:


> Tank looks good man. Now, just let it grow.:icon_smil


Thanks cable! Letting the plants grow is such a big pain... for me. I'm a man that needs to see instant results! :biggrin: Its like watching paint dry....or grass grow. :hihi:



So_Fishy said:


> I agree! Looks good now too.


Yep, that was my tank in its golden years.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

*I gots the hatchet fish!*

I went to petco yesterday (this petco is actually pretty decent) and bought some silver hatchet fish. :biggrin: Never kept these guys before. So my fish list is complete for now. May add two more cories in the future, MAYBE since my fish load is up to the brim. Plant wise, my vals are starting to get some daughter plants growing. However, overall, the plants are growing slowly. Guess I should make some more DIY co2. The hygro compact is still producing leaves with holes. They also look they were pinched in the middle. I have been dosing K for a couple weeks, so I dont know whats up. 

Here are some fish pics for your enjoyment. No use posting a tank pic (still looks the same )

BNP has really grown since I got him.

Right now









When I got him (No whiskers!)









One of the surviving schwartz cories









Ram blushing yellow 









HATCHET FISH!


















Also I was looking through thedriftwoodstore.com and I found this piece that I instantly fell in love with. Its 21inlong 13inwide 18inchhigh. I want to know what you guys think of this piece. Should I get it?


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Im really starting to get annoyed with my hygro compact. For the longest while it was growing perfect, now its wrinkling up like a old man. I have dosing been dosing K and root tabs with no luck. All the other plants are growing just fine. I just dont know what to do. Any suggestions? :help:










Now here is a plant that isn't suffering. The once sad excuse for a lotus is now looking swell. Its now one of my favorite plant. :biggrin:










Now that I'm looking at it more; It was sold as a tiger lotus, but I now have my doubts. What is it exactly? Sorry for all the questions, Im chuck full of them. :hihi:


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

*Eheims can handle my abuse!*

Well, I knew this day would come... eventually. I snapped the little ceramic rod in the eheim propeller when I was cleaning. (Not on purpose of course) Guess I dont know my own strengh.  But to my surprise, when I hooked it back on the tank, it still worked fine. A little buzzing sound came from it, but thats all. I'm still going to get a replacement part, dont get me wrong. I knew eheims were impressive, but wow!


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

i wish i had an answer for your hygro bro (other than growing it emersed)..but mine has completely melted. personally i feel it might be the softness of my water. i have a pH of 6.2 and KH of 1. same with my vals...they only like hardwater. :O


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

thefisherman said:


> i wish i had an answer for your hygro bro (other than growing it emersed)..but mine has completely melted. personally i feel it might be the softness of my water. i have a pH of 6.2 and KH of 1. same with my vals...they only like hardwater. :O
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Well its definitely not the water hardness thats causing the hygro to suffer. My city water is liquid rock, so the ph in the tank is around 7.5-8.0 and kh is somewhere around 10.... never really measured it. I just know its hard. I know its not from a lack of co2. It was growing strong even before I started dosing it. I'm so very confuzzled :confused1:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Well its definitely not the water hardness thats causing the hygro to suffer. My city water is liquid rock, so the ph in the tank is around 7.5-8.0 and kh is somewhere around 10.... never really measured it. I just know its hard. I know its not from a lack of co2. It was growing strong even before I started dosing it. I'm so very confuzzled :confused1:


Nutrient deficiency of some sort?


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Why must the good die young! Woke up this morning, feeding the fish, then realize "One....two....three... Where's the forth hatchetfish?" Trying not to think the worst, I looked through all the plants. No success, so I look around floor. No fish. Then I finally checked under the tank stand. There he was, all fish n' chipafied. I have no idea how he jumped out. All the openings in the hood are plugged up with plastic wrap(cheap I know). I knew they were escape artists, but this is redonkulous.



cableguy69846 said:


> Nutrient deficiency of some sort?


Well I kind of figured that out already lol.I just dont know which. I dose flourish sun/wed/fri and K and Iron tues/thursday/sat. And there is also root tabs down there. Such a mystery!


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

dude i just picked up on your thread man... so sorry to hear about the chipified hatchet  

it happened to my pimp daddy rainbow a couple weeks ago. i'm working on an acrylic or glass panel top with a fingerhole for my 20L... just been totally swamped at work and not to mention broke! lol


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

thefisherman said:


> dude i just picked up on your thread man... so sorry to hear about the chipified hatchet
> 
> it happened to my pimp daddy rainbow a couple weeks ago. i'm working on an acrylic or glass panel top with a fingerhole for my 20L... just been totally swamped at work and not to mention broke! lol
> 
> ...


Yeah it sucks. But oh well, what can you do. 

Oh and an update!...sorta. Nothing changed much, besides plant growth. Kinda just letting the tank do its thing. I'm really more focused on learning to drive, since I just got my permit this past week. Got to complete those 65 hours!  The hygro is finally starting to produce healthy leaves. The vals are running like mad, but they aren't really growing tall at all. Don't know why.:icon_neut I also found this little snail in my tank that I never seen before. It's...well small...and has a dark green/black shell with bronze spots. I'm pretty sure its not a regular ol' pond snail. Maybe a very VERY lucky nerite baby that hatched some how in freshwater, but I highly doubt that.:icon_mrgr *Edit* Hold on! I just looked at pics of pond snails....and its a pond snail...Oh well! :hihi:

Here are a couple pics for the time being, until something exciting really happens.









Thought this was a cool pic.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice tank, looks like things are slowly growing in. I just got a school of harlequins myself. They look great!


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks so very kindly!  I used to always think harlys were also kinda bland in the petstores, but when I finally bought some, they colored up amazingly.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Thought I would show some progression shots. Enjoy! 

12/7/11









12/8/11









12/9/11









12/13/11









12/20/11









12/23/11









1/10/12









1/14/12









1/25/12









2/12/12


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Those last few really show some growth in them. Looks good.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

2-20-12


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

wow looking very good!


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice tank. I also have a 29 but with a lot fewer fish. The Bolivian Rams are great, I have two in my tank. I also do not know if they are a pair, but they always hang out together. Interestingly, I added five black veil angles, about silver dollar size, this past weekend to the tank and my rams are much more together than they were and also exhibit more personality. I guess its the competition!


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

reddhawkk said:


> Nice tank. I also have a 29 but with a lot fewer fish. The Bolivian Rams are great, I have two in my tank. I also do not know if they are a pair, but they always hang out together. Interestingly, I added five black veil angles, about silver dollar size, this past weekend to the tank and my rams are much more together than they were and also exhibit more personality. I guess its the competition!





daverock1337 said:


> wow looking very good!


Thanks guys!


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

ur tank looks great bro... i wish my crypts look as good as urs 


- thefisherman


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

thefisherman said:


> ur tank looks great bro... i wish my crypts look as good as urs
> 
> 
> - thefisherman


Thanks a bundle! All you need to grow crypts is love... Love and eco-complete, flourish, and co2 doesn't hurt.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Thanks a bundle! All you need to grow crypts is love... Love and eco-complete, flourish, and co2 doesn't hurt.


your right i've been depriving my crypts of qt time... i've been too infatuated by my stems and not to mention my sexy female GBR, Allegra! 

i will make sure i spend more one on one time with my beloved crypts! 


- thefisherman


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

thefisherman said:


> your right i've been depriving my crypts of qt time... i've been too infatuated by my stems and not to mention my sexy female GBR, Allegra!
> 
> i will make sure i spend more one on one time with my beloved crypts!
> 
> ...


Yep, crypts have the tendency to have weak hearts. You need to be stable with your relationship with crypts. If you go around seeing other plants such as stems or mosses, the crypt's hearts will melt in dispair... along with the rest of their bodies. Wendtii tend to be pretty forgiving; letting the Bocopa gain a little attention here and there. Blassii on the other hand; if you so much as give a mg of extra root tab to the swords, they'll let you have it. :biggrin:


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

lol you lead by example sir! 


- thefisherman


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Algae attack!...well sorta. My ludwigia is starting to get plagued by some sort of algae. Not sure if its bba. Ludwigia is also starting to get kinda pale. It seems more thread like. In other news my lotus is starting to shoot out some surface leaves. I'm debating if I want to trim them. I'm really surprised how different the leaves look. The vals still are not growing vertically, but are really shooting off runners. Not sure what the problem is. 



















Lotus surface leaf









Lotus normal leaves




































Here's the pale ludwigia with some of the algae. Its a lot worse in other areas of the plant.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Last weekend I re-filled my diy co2 and turned off my aqueon filter, so that there would be less surface agitation. Today I did my weekly ph testing and found out my water was 6.6!!:icon_eek: When it was around 7.5 for the longest while. I must have over-gassed the tank. No wonder the shrimp were grasping for air at the surface. Thankfully none of the fish seemed to have been affected. The aponogeton crispus was loving it. Who knew that you could over dose diy co2. Learn something new everyday I suppose.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

lol my pH has been 6.4 even before i started gassing co2  my plants love the softwater 

can't say the same for my inverts however... cuz they're all dead! 

i love your plants, the apo looks great! your tank looks healthy and your crypts are sexy as usual 


- thefisherman


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Does that "algae" just rub off when you brush it? I get some on my ludwigia due to low flow


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

thefisherman said:


> lol my pH has been 6.4 even before i started gassing co2  my plants love the softwater
> 
> can't say the same for my inverts however... cuz they're all dead!
> 
> ...


Well your newyork water is like liquid gold for aquariums. :hihi: I was just afraid that the fish wouldn't be able to take the ph shift... but they did. I noticed the rams getting more colorful and starting to show some spawning behavior. Must be liking the low ph.



kwheeler91 said:


> Does that "algae" just rub off when you brush it? I get some on my ludwigia due to low flow


 Yeah the algae rubs off sorta. There's a buffet of different algae growing on that thing. A smidge of diatom, a pinch of green-spot, a dab of staghorn; its all there. Its only really affecting the lower leaves. Hopefully the added punch of co2 will help control it.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Got some more harlequins today, so now I got 10.  They look so cool in a larger school and seem alot more happy. The new additions are so tiny compared to the adults. Luckily I have no fish large enough to eat them.

You can see the difference in size.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Update!! I gots some bad news, some good news, and some greater news. The bad news; I lost one of the new harlequins today. The good news; I can just replace it with a new one for free. And here is the greater news. My rams are spawning!!! :biggrin:The two love birds are hanging out in the shaded right corner and are currently digging a small crater in the substrate and the male is defending it. Their colors are also really popping out. No eggs yet as far as I can see but I'm really excited. The fact that I used to fail at keeping bolivian rams earlier in the hobby and now they are spawning is awesome.

And here are some pics. Ignore the up-rooted plants caused by the crater digging rams.




























Here's my favorite pair! Darn it glare!.....Didn't rhyme on purpose.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

*UPDATE!!* I got eggs! She laid them in a different spot than where I was expecting. I doubt they will make it, but I'm still very excited!! 

You can kind of see them. They are the yellowish stuff on the rock.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

The eggs survived their first night! Woot! There are a few that got fungus, but hopefully some eggs will hatch before they are all infected. And is it normal for the female to kick out the male during egg guarding?


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

Not in my case but it may be that he is just not that motivated... Good luck! 
Rafal 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

*Update* Well I wasn't too surprised, but momma decided she had enough (or maybe she was just hungry), and ate the eggs. She then had a huge attitude towards daddy (must be those mood swings :hihi. Hopefully in 3-4 weeks, she will lay round 2. So no babies this time. 
I was wondering. If the rams are having no luck parenting the babies in the future, can I put the eggs in one of those breeder nets instead?


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

consider yourself lucky bro, my female GBR killed her man 

they spawned 2X tho, both times eggs became caviar. i think my tank (20L) is too crowded for GBR's to rear young without stress


- thefisherman


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess you could call me lucky. If anything ever happened to my precious male ram, I would hide in the corner of my closet with my box of kleenex and weep over his loss. Luckily, I never seen any serious injuries, besides an occasional ripped fin or something.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

i hide in the closet when my wife is angry at me lol


- thefisherman


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Update 3/18/12










As you can see, I think the tank needs a little trim. :icon_mrgr I kinda just let things do their thing, going all natural I guess. The apo is loving my tank for some reason, not that im complaining. Still wish the left side grew as well as the right side. And they say that vals grow like mad.:icon_conf


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Today my tank recieved a well needed trim. Now I can actually see my hygro and the wendtii are recieving light again. Speaking of crypts... They are now melting . Must be from that sudden ph drop earlier. Hopefully they'll bounce back. 
The lotus is being a darling and shoot a bunch of surface leaves and the hatchets are loving the surface cover. Not sure if it will flower though. And yes, the lotus is all tangled with the apon... I'll fix it....someday....if I'm not lazy...:hihi:

So here is an update pic ENJOY!! :biggrin:


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Good night FTS!









Lotus leaves


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

i love the progress bro... hey i might of asked this before but, is that (green center) an Aponogeton Ulvaceaus? :O




- thefisherman


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Naw, its crispus...or is it undultus?...longiplumulosus?...You know, a lot of apons look the same! :hihi: Lets make it easy...its crisplumundultus.. :biggrin:


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Did a major horror hack n slash on this tank. I removed half of the bocopa, half the hygro compact, and moved the lotus away from the apon. Still not sure where to put it exactly. Oh and I unknownly sepertated the bulb from the lotus. Will the main plant be affected because of this? 
Vals are still not doing what vals are suppose to do.....GROW!!
On a fish note, I noticed my rams are getting very vibrant again, so maybe there will be eggs again......Hmmmmmmm....Maybeee??

Soooooo pics!









I hope no one want bocopa...:hihi: I really need to setup a paypal account, so I can sell this stuff. 









Cory having a pleasant breakfast 









Ram disrupting said breakfast with a photo bomb :biggrin:









Corys breakfast now ruined by rams


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

*Update* I was getting kinda tired of the scape, so I re-arrange the tank. I'm giving the vals time to shine and put them where the light is stronger. Hopefully they will now actually grow vertically. I also bought some more crypt wendtii and some other crypt that might be wendtii too, and rotala indica. So hopefully the plants will settle in and the crypts won't melt to non-existence. :hihi:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have beautiful fish and tank. Nice pics.


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

I like the new rescape!


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words fellas 

Here are some plant/fish shots. They were being photogenic and I couldn't resist :biggrin:

ENJOY!

Ozelot Sword









Ludwigia Repens









Harlequin Rasporas - I never knew they could get so red. 


















Bolivian Ram 









BNP


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Seems like you have a pretty nice setup yourself, mister! I really like this tank and the rescape. Did you get your lotus to flower? I've let them before, and I am trying to get mine to. Very pretty and fragrant.

nice plant and fish variety Bro! Looks great!


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> Seems like you have a pretty nice setup yourself, mister! I really like this tank and the rescape. Did you get your lotus to flower? I've let them before, and I am trying to get mine to. Very pretty and fragrant.
> 
> nice plant and fish variety Bro! Looks great!


Thanks man! Means alot.  But it still pales in comparison to your 200 gallon of majestic and omnipotent beauty  No, I didn't get the lotus to flower. I let it shoot about 6-7 surface leaves and I didn't see any signs of it sending a bloom, so I trimmed it. Plus, I don't have an open top, so Im not sure how the flower would fit. Would be awesome for it to flower though.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a (Just to let you know I'm not dead) FTS


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

*UPDATE* One word to describe my tank: NEGLECT! For the past 1-2 months, I really just let the tank do its thing aka it never really did anything. I've been busy with school and work, so I didn't really have time to focus on the tank. The apon crispus suffered the most; melting alot of its leaves. The crypts did grow back from their seemingly constant rearranging. I still dont get why the vals arn't growing vertically.... Still! :icon_evil Maybe its because I haven't refilled the co2 in a loooong while... Fish wise... Nothing different. They're swimming, eating, and pooping. The life of a fish. :hihi:

Today I went to ThatFishPlace and got a few more plants. BIG MISTAKE!! I now have too many plants to figure out where to put them. I keep forgetting that I have a 29g and not a 60g. :icon_roll I got some larger crypt spiralis, lucens, and pennywort. I also got some rotala macranda and glosso. These two are just experimental. I highly doubt the macranda will last a month, but I just wanted to see if it would grow. It was cheap, so who gives a whoopdedoo! XD Glosso might make it, but who knows.

So here are some long needed pics.



























Will you two start making babies already! > _ <


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re-arrange* I want to do something with the rocks to save space and make more room for the plants, but I need ideas. I would appreciate some suggestions. I dont't want to get rid of them, since my rams use them as egg laying sites.










And I forgot to mention that my Nesaea is starting to grow back from its shriveled up state.


----------

